# Now where’s this sick little run? Lol



## Big_B (Feb 17, 2019)

To me it looks like bald rock canyon on the middle fork feather in CA.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Good eye. This says Feather: Where was Top Gun: Maverick filmed? Guide to ALL the Filming Locations

This guy saw some of the filming: How We Witnessed the Filming of Top Gun: Maverick in Northern California


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow, no wilderness experience on the river that day! I would have been pissing my pants.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

I don’t know, but it’s clearly in hostile territory.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

One of the scariest moments I have ever been in a boat was when two F-16's dropped into the Kennebec gorge while I was sitting in an eddy. Heard a roar in the distance that kept getting louder and louder. First I thought the damn was opening up and about to push a shitload of water at me. Then I kept looking for rockfall, with no rockfall I started to think that my boat was blowing a seam. Then they passed straight overhead and left as quickly as they came. Would have been a lot cooler if I knew what the hell was going on.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

My first time down the upper Salt River I'm sneaking down the right side of rat trap and I think I'm having a massive rapid deflation on my boat... turns out it's a jet flying through the canyon.... about had a heart attack


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Had two Blackhawks following the Big Hole about 50 feet off the river. My son was blown away , then the second one rocked over on its side showing the side door open and a guy strapped in, hanging out, waving. Felt like I could have high fives him. I think my kid was four. He still talks about it. Clearly I do, too!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Had two B1 bombers fly over slickhorn on the juan a few years back. Barely over cliff top.


----------

